# portable miter saw stand



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

bought one of these last week and mounted my hitachi 12" dual sliding compound miter saw on it, 65 lbs. i adjusted the clamping brackets as instructions but notice that, when stood up, i can still push the whole sliding section downward, kinda hard but i can. i put a extra clamp under the top because im kinda worried it might fall. any one else using this stand and do you have any concerns about your saw falling off it when transporting it around. im sure that ridgid would say i did something wrong if my saw did fall off it. love how easy it sits up and the mobility of it. seems really strong too. im just not real crazy about the clamping brackets.


----------

